

Is It Time to Start Shutting Down Law Schools? - danboarder
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-01/is-it-time-to-start-shutting-down-law-schools-

======
MichaelCrawford
Yes.

As a result of actual experience with attorneys, I know very well that when I
need legal advice, I am far, far better off to just pull it out of my own ass.

Accountants as well.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
In what way is my comment unsubstantive?

~~~
dang
There was no relevant information in it, just a generic complaint.

